# Massachusetts - New Vaping Law



## Hooked (15/12/19)

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/dec/11/state-expected-to-rescind-temporary-ban-on-vaping-/

" The council on Wednesday [...] approved emergency regulations related to the new law, which took effect immediately for flavored vaping products but take effect for flavored tobacco products in June.

The new law specifically restricts the sale and consumption of flavored tobacco and vaping products to licensed smoking bars such as cigar bars and hookah lounges. The restriction extends to popular menthol cigarettes and flavored e-cigarettes, cigars, pipe tobacco and chewing tobacco.

It also places a 75% excise tax on nicotine vaping products and requires health insurers to cover tobacco cessation counseling."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

